# Albany, NY Bottle & Insulator Show



## mrbottle (Aug 24, 2005)

The Capital Region Antique Bottle and Insulator Club is sponsoring it's annual show on October 2nd, 2005 in Albany NY at the historic Shaker Meeting House located at 875 Watervliet Shaker Road, Albany, New York (near Albany Airport on the grounds of Ann Lee Nursing Home) This is always a great show with between 45 to 60 sales tables on average.
     I am the current 2005 president of CRAB InC. and I am reaching out to you to not only inform and/or remind you of this show, but also to urge you to consider reserving a sales table. Even if you have never "set up" a sales table at a show before let me assure you that it is GREAT FUN!  Shows like this are what our hobby is all about. The internet is alright, but there is nothing like seeing the bottles first hand and "haggling" about the price! General admission is $3 and a 6' sales table is available for $25.00   Tables are filling up, so please let us know as soon as possible!  
    Please consider joining us.  If you have any questions or want to reserve a table,  contact me jullman@midtel.net   , our Show Chairman Fran Hughes fhughes3@nycap.rr.com  or our Treasurer Bob Latham blath@capital.net

 Jeff Ullman  (mrbottle)


----------



## bearswede (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Jeff...

 I went to Albany last year for the first time... My wife and I had a great time... Sold a few... Bought a few (more)... Isn't that always the case!!??!!

 I remember someone showed up with a plain brown paper bag... He came over to me since I had a nice Dr. Townsand's "II" varient on my table... He had a local sarsaparilla that soon had the whole room abuzz... It wasn't long before he was in negotiations with several dealers over the sale of that bottle!

 I would encourage anyone in range to attend!!!


 Ron


----------

